# Rock Island Armory 1911 Standard FS Single .9mm 10rnd Magazine



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

RIA 9mm standard FS 10 round. 1911 with 5” barrel. (Rock Island Armory 1911 Standard FS Single .9mm 10rnd)
I have a chance to acquire one of these for weekly range sessions, nightstand duty and some blinking in between training sessions. I just like the way it feels in my hand, and it is easy to rack. I chose .9mm because of ammo cost.
*I have little experience with RIA 1911’s and any feedback on this firearm would help out.
*My question is magazine type. Where can I get mags for this and what mags do I search for? 
*What magazines are compatible with this model?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any 9mm 1911 mags should be fine. They make 9 round and 10 round 1911 mags in 9mm. Wilson 9mm mags and Tripp Cobra Mags in 9mm are my favorite 9mm 1911 mags. But, they are pretty pricey. You may not want to spend that much for mags on a RIA pistol. I believe Mecgar makes 9mm 1911 mags too. If they do, they would be a more affordable option that should be reliable.

I personally am not a RIA fan, but then again, I am a bit of a gun snob when it comes to 1911s.  hahaha. Sorry... I will say that I see people saying good things about RIAs all the time on the various gun forums. You should be good to go. Just realize that there are compromises at that price point... Most common will be the fit of the parts, the trigger not being as crisp and will have some side to side play. And, the thumb safety won't be as crisp.

Do you know what kind of sights come on the gun you want? Most of the RIAs I have looked at previously all had all black sights. That's not really great for a self defense gun. You at least want dots on there, IMHO.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks very much for the good reply! Much appreciate the time and insight!
*The sights are black, and I will revisit my options on this one.
*Will update when I get back to this project. (soon)


----------



## Starman863 (4 mo ago)

I run a modified RIA 1911A1 GI style (I changed it to Wilson Combat components). Sights are black but I just painted the front sight with white nail polish ( I know it’s cheap but it works). As for mags it’s kind of a crap shoot, I tried aluminum “Promags” and found that they tend to spread at the feed ramp and felt pretty cheap, so I spent the extra money and bought steel mags (SIG 1911 that I found on Ebay) and it runs flawlessly, I also have a 10 round mag that I use at the range just for fun but it makes the gun look like a boomerang. You can find mags at Cabela’s or Academy Sports, but the best bargain will be on line at “GunMagWarehouse.com”. So since you’re running a 9mm any 1911 FS mag will work, but for the beefier 45’s like mine I’d go steel. Good luck and congratulations with being in the 1911 fam.


----------



## Starman863 (4 mo ago)

Same 1911 through different phases of change. Bottom is end result today. Cheers!


----------



## Cat with Glasses (4 mo ago)

I have been struggling with the magazines as well, it say 10 round but I have never gotten 10 rounds in the included mag, and I'm afraid to jam it. I ordered another hyper expensive wilson combat mag but it is 9 rounds. I've never had a single misfire with the stock mag but never gotten 10 rounds in, do you carry 9 with one in the chamber, is that how they get the 10?


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

just got the RIA 1911 ultra fs 9mm 10rd and the stock mag supposed to fit 10rd it does not i got it in but would not feed the first round.
i ordered 3 of amscor 10 round mags and they fit the 10 rounds and feed just fine.havent ran enough rounds thru the weapon yet to
speak for reliability.had a couple hang ups but still in the very early stages of break in less than 200rds.my RIA 1911 tac CS ultra 45
was a jam master till some where around 400-500 rounds now she runs like a champ and its my carry.(same brand mags)


----------

